# USA Trains Convention Car



## bstanifer (Dec 14, 2011)

Hello All, hope everyone's year started right. I need help finding numbers and information on 1995 GCGRS Convention car made by USA Trains I believe 11national convention. I am looking for the number of this at and were I can purchase one. 
I have been looking/researching for awhile and hoped the knowledgeable people on here. 
Thanks,
Brandon


----------



## cape cod Todd (Jan 3, 2008)

I don't know about that one Brandon but the convention car I have been looking for is a USAT one as well painted up as Cape Cod Potato Chips for a LGB convention held in Hyannis in the early 1990's. It has proved to be quite a rather elusive beast kinda like a Sasquatch. Lately I have seen some convention cars on the evilbay maybe have a look there and you might get lucky. 
Happy RRing


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Brandon:

You might try Star Hobbies in Annapolis, MD and Nickolas Smith in Broomall, PA. I think that they will occasionally pick up extra cars at conventions for resale.

I don't know for sure if either of these dealers have them.

Chuck


----------



## bstanifer (Dec 14, 2011)

@Todd 
Yes I know was you are going through I was you good luck in your search. 

@Chuck 
THanks for the suggestion both tried helping but said I needed number of car for instance that came on end of box. I can't seem to even locate that. Does USA Trains a website or special I can call for assistance. 

Thanks, 
Brandon


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

Brandon:

I mistakenly thought that the 1995 convention was in the Washington, DC area. Their second one was in 1997. It might jog peoples memories if you told us the city. I did a Google of 1995 Garden Railway convention and came up with zilch. 


I suggested Star and Nicholas Smith because they are in the mid-Atlantic region.

Chuck


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

My google said Cinncinati... I think, though the link didn't open... 

John


----------



## chuck n (Jan 2, 2008)

John:

My Google search did say Cincinnati also, but it wasn't very clear as to whether it was back then or coming up. That's why I said what I said. I was hoping that someone would give us a better answer.

Chuck


----------



## bstanifer (Dec 14, 2011)

Yes, sorry for uncertain answer. It was Cincinnati convention car just not much out there especially numbers.


----------



## grumpsga (Mar 11, 2012)

I have this convention car and it is for sale. It is the 1991 7th Nat Garden RR Convention in Cincinnatti. It is a reefer. I have a picture of it if you are still interested


----------



## grumpsga (Mar 11, 2012)

Not sure you received my message that I have the convention car you are looking for. It is a 1991 reefer from the 7th Garden Convention in Cincinatti. Let me know if you are interested in it.

Jerry


----------

